# Looking for a serviced apartment in Maadi



## Flower (Oct 28, 2008)

We are looking for a temp Serviced apartment in Maadi to be paid on weekly basis. Or on the other hand we are looking for a 3 bead rooms ground floor apprtment or a simple villa with a garden (with no swiming pool) semi firnished with a garden near to the CAC school with a budget of $4000 a month. 

We need an Indonesian maid as well.

Flower


----------



## sharon barrett (Sep 30, 2008)

Flower said:


> We are looking for a temp Serviced apartment in Maadi to be paid on weekly basis. Or on the other hand we are looking for a 3 bead rooms ground floor apprtment or a simple villa with a garden (with no swiming pool) semi firnished with a garden near to the CAC school with a budget of $4000 a month.
> 
> We need an Indonesian maid as well.
> 
> Flower


Hi
When are you looking to take residency in the apartment?
I am an expat living in Maadi and have a contact who can assist with this, if you would like give me you email address we can discuss in more detail.

Kinds regards
Sharon Barrett


----------



## Flower (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Sharon,

Sure with pleasure … but seams that I can’t post my mail address on this site …. It don’t know how to reach you .. but .. I will be more than happy to contact you if I can…

Thanks


Flower


----------



## Flower (Oct 28, 2008)

Sharon,

I wanted to let you know that I work in Barclays Bank Egypt at the Head office in Garden City.

My name is Leila Akhrass.

Thanks for your help.


Leila.


----------



## Flower (Oct 28, 2008)

Mervat,

Thanks .. i will explore your web ...

Leila.


----------



## patcbeck (Oct 4, 2008)

Leila,
Thanks for your quick response. Waiting to hear from you.
Mervat 





Flower said:


> Mervat,
> 
> Thanks .. i will explore your web ...
> 
> Leila.


----------



## sharon barrett (Sep 30, 2008)

Flower said:


> Hi Sharon,
> 
> Sure with pleasure … but seams that I can’t post my mail address on this site …. It don’t know how to reach you .. but .. I will be more than happy to contact you if I can…
> 
> ...


Hi

you can contact me on
s. barrett 18 @ yahoo . co . uk

dont put the spaces in the email address - its the only way i could post it here.

kind regards
sharon


----------



## Flower (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Sharon,

then i can write my mail this way..

leila . akhrass @ barclays . com

the same don't put spaces..

thanks


leila.


----------

